# How To Make A Wooden Fishing Lure From A Paint Brush Handle



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

How To Make A Wooden Fishing Lure From A Paint Brush Handle


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey dave, thanks for sharing. I like it and though wonder how much the lure would weigh?

Looks interesting too.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Reelturner said:


> Hey dave, thanks for sharing. I like it and though wonder how much the lure would weigh?
> 
> Looks interesting too.


That's a good question . . . My guess would be 3/4oz +/-, since he added 3 lead shot to it ???

I especially like the part where he used the wire screen to "emboss" a scale pattern on the silver tape !


----------

